# 1980 Vantage VP700 Set neck - $380 - Gatineau



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

A few dings but the price seems decent.
Paging @Frenchy99 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah thats a great deal


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

If it wasn’t across the river, in Quebexico, I’d probably take a run at it.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I love the "epiphone killer" moniker.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice guitar and decent price!

Thanks for the heads up but already have this model plus Gatineau is more of a journey for me compared to you ! You only have 1 bridge compared to 1 1/2 hr drive each way for me !....


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> If it wasn’t across the river, in Quebexico, I’d probably take a run at it.


No point, you know Frenchy is already on his way.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Cool guitar! I should go pick it up myself..it will match my Aria Pro II MIJ bass - also from the same factory, I believe.


----------



## RickKotzen (Jan 12, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> If it wasn’t across the river, in Quebexico, I’d probably take a run at it.


What an unnecessary comment!

Be respectful with others and in case you can't get rid of this mentally, keep your prejudice with you. 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

RickKotzen said:


> What an unnecessary comment!
> 
> Be respectful with others and in case you can't get rid of this mentally, keep your prejudice with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


Dude, it’s a joke. My family IS Quebexican.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

The add was taken down but it’s up again lol Matsumoku Vantage VP700 Set neck | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> The add was taken down but it’s up again lol Matsumoku Vantage VP700 Set neck | Guitars | Gatineau | Kijiji


With a price drop too!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> Dude, it’s a joke. My family IS Quebexican.


i don’t get it ???


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

RickKotzen said:


> What an unnecessary comment!
> 
> Be respectful with others and in case you can't get rid of this mentally, keep your prejudice with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


I don’t take offence to it and I’m French,English and Lebanese. And we are always making fun of Quebec. You definitely wouldn’t like what we call it here.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

My comment was more along the lines of it being inconvenient to get to Gatineau from where I am.

And also, this isn't "some of my best friends are...".
My mother's side of the family is from Quebec (going back to before it was Quebec). I still have a lot of family in Quebec. I lived in Quebec for many years. I travel to Quebec often. Hell, my wife and I chose to honeymoon in Quebec City. I have no problem with Quebec or the Quebecois. It's a nickname my Quebecois family and I joke around with when talking to each other. You should hear what they call us in Ontario (all in good fun).


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> My comment was more along the lines of it being inconvenient to get to Gatineau from where I am.
> 
> And also, this isn't "some of my best friends are...".
> My mother's side of the family is from Quebec (going back to before it was Quebec). I still have a lot of family in Quebec. I lived in Quebec for many years. I travel to Quebec often. Hell, my wife and I chose to honeymoon in Quebec City. I have no problem with Quebec or the Quebecois. It's a nickname my Quebecois family and I joke around with when talking to each other. You should hear what they call us in Ontario (all in good fun).


All well and good, but written in words with NO context about you it did come across as a bit insulting, at the time.
I work with people from Gatineau and they razz and complain about it and everyone always laughs, but I know who is saying it and why.

In any case, no way I'm driving through downtown right now to go get that guitar! Is it 2 bridges closed? Maybe a 3AM pickup is an option?


----------



## ironrob2018 (Oct 16, 2021)

RickKotzen said:


> What an unnecessary comment!
> 
> Be respectful with others and in case you can't get rid of this mentally, keep your prejudice with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


Lighten up baby!


----------

